# Online Banking



## thilinah (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi,
I don't live in Portugal, but a frequent visitor and I have some freelance work with a Portuguese organisation. Two months back I opened an account with CGD bank in Portugal. They sent my bank card to my house in Sri Lanka. The letter came along with the card and when I was opening my account, they said that I need another card for online purchasing. 

When I check the CGD website, they have a card called Webuy. I'm bit confused here. We would I need another card other than my debit card for online shopping? 

Cheers!
T


----------

